# Goggles!~ Help!



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sundays said:


> I don't want to order them and then have to return them because they don't fit


And there ya go... you found the answer to your problem. Goggles are kind of like boots, they either fit or they don't and the only way to know for sure is to try them on. :dunno:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My advice is to go try goggles on and see which fits the best. I've noticed that quite a few goggle brands and models have a slightly different fit. And with so many larger framed goggles on the market now you might have a better chance of finding a good fit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> And there ya go... you found the answer to your problem. Goggles are kind of like boots, they either fit or they don't and the only way to know for sure is to try them on. :dunno:


While I was at Mount Snow I did just that and I've tried on Oakley-A, Oakley-O, Smith Phenom, (another Smith goggle I don't remember which), and an Anon Majestic...
Guess what ): My life sucks because none of them fit T____T!

The Anon Majestic came out to be the most compatible but there's still a gap from the bridge to goggle ): 

Do you suggest any (small nose) goggles?
(This goes to you and anyone else who reads this post)
Anyone know of any goggles that would be for people with smaller bridged nose than the Anon Majestic? Preferably not for "smaller faces"? I like normal size goggles I just wished the bridge would fit ):


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was in the same boat as you but couldn't give up the figments for 45 bucks so I took the pluge. They're really comfortable, never fog, and they actually fit right. If you can, try them out haha.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dragon asian fit goggles - Google Product Search

Have fun


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

There are more goggles out there than just Oakley, Anon and Smith. VZ, Zeal, Dragon are a few others that come to mind. Just keep trying on different brands and models until you find something that fits. Otherwise, shell out for some Asian fit goggles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

DC5R said:


> There are more goggles out there than just Oakley, Anon and Smith. VZ, Zeal, Dragon are a few others that come to mind. Just keep trying on different brands and models until you find something that fits. Otherwise, shell out for some Asian fit goggles.



The issue with that is that there is no where I know available to me that I can try those on. I've only named Anon, Oakley, and Smith because those were the only names I found that people had spoken of when they were asking for recommendation on goggles for asian descent. ):
That's why I sorta made this thread-because I need a more better idea of what to actually get. 

For clarification, I live in NYC and the only places remotely related to snowboarding & goggles would be Emilio's ski shop, Burton, and Oakley. ): 
Burton is only going to sell Burton related as well as Oakley only selling Oakley. Emilio's shop is limited. ):


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

mysterl33 said:


> I was in the same boat as you but couldn't give up the figments for 45 bucks so I took the pluge. They're really comfortable, never fog, and they actually fit right. If you can, try them out haha.


Thanks, I definitely will when I find the opportunity.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Von Zippers are awesome. Definitely my favorite goggles. Idk about the fit though. I have a big nose and they fit me so maybe they wont you idk. Try them out cuz imho their rad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Sundays said:


> I am asian and I need help choosing goggles. I wish I could get Oakley Asian Fit but to be honest it's too expensive (cost almost as much as freaking board, which I think is screwed up) PLUSSSS I think it's screwed up that "Asian fit" is more expensive than most of the Oakley line...


$50 is "almost as much as freaking board"?

PROVEN™ SNOW DUAL LENS (ASIAN FIT)

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> $50 is "almost as much as freaking board"?
> 
> PROVEN™ SNOW DUAL LENS (ASIAN FIT)
> 
> alasdair


okay so prices changed since the last time I checked.. big deal? From what I remember the A line was in the range of 150 to 200. So I'm sorry I got my facts wrong but it still wont change the fact that it's not going to fit me soooooo... it wasn't any help but thanks for the update on the prices I'll edit my post.. :\


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't mind Alas. He can be abrasive at times. He means well 

By the way, the Proven wouldn't be the best goggle anyway.

1) It's uglier than Ugly Betty

2) It's not spherical (some people don't care about this feature though)

3) There are much better options

I gave you a link to Dragon goggles in Asian Fit. With the season practically over, you can spend the time ordering and returning stuff. Just make sure you ask if they have a free shipping on return policy first so you don't end up wasting too much money. With Dragons, I highly doubt you'll find any brick and mortar store that carries the Asian Fits.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Sundays said:


> ...it still wont change the fact that it's not going to fit me soooooo...


you said you wish you could get oakley asian fit but they were too expensive. so i post a link to inexpensive oakley asian fit goggles and now they won't fit you? why did you wish you could find them before? what's changed?

forgive me for being confused but you seem pretty confused yourself. good luck with you goggle search.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> you said you wish you could get oakley asian fit but they were too expensive. so i post a link to inexpensive oakley asian fit goggles and now they won't fit you? why did you wish you could find them before? what's changed?
> 
> forgive me for being confused but you seem pretty confused yourself. good luck with you goggle search.
> 
> alasdair


I'm not confused. Yes I wish I could get Oakley Asian fit since it's so much more convenient for me because the Oakley store in in NYC BUT I can't because none of the Asian line goggles fit me ergo I can't. 
At first I wanted them but they were inexpensive. The day after I posted this thread I was at Mount Snow trying the A lines out and none of them fit me so I still can't get them because they'd be useless for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> you said you wish you could get oakley asian fit but they were too expensive. so i post a link to inexpensive oakley asian fit goggles and now they won't fit you? why did you wish you could find them before? what's changed?
> 
> forgive me for being confused but you seem pretty confused yourself. good luck with you goggle search.
> 
> alasdair





Leo said:


> Don't mind Alas. He can be abrasive at times. He means well
> 
> By the way, the Proven wouldn't be the best goggle anyway.
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah it's very bland; Even if it were to fit me I wouldn't be too sure unless it was my last and only option. I searched the dragon asian fits and I was just about to look at them before I saw I got a reply. I'm checking them out now. Thanks so much  I hope you're right for my sake- I'm about to go riding again and I seriously feel like an idiot with my other goggles, that fog up when I wear them, around my neck...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

#1: i wish i could get a ferrari but they're so expensive...
#2: i found you a ferrari real cheap - you can now afford it!
#1: i never wanted a ferrari...

confused? me too 

ok, leo, perhaps you have a point. in my defence, i'm british - we tend to be a little more blunt and i can see that the lack of visual clues online might make it seem abrasive. however, as you correctly identify, i mean well 

alasdair


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> #1: i wish i could get a ferrari but they're so expensive...
> #2: i found you a ferrari real cheap - you can now afford it!
> #1: i never wanted a ferrari...
> 
> ...


I know you do 

And I'm very familiar with blunt Brit'ish :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> #1: i wish i could get a ferrari but they're so expensive...
> #2: i found you a ferrari real cheap - you can now afford it!
> #1: i never wanted a ferrari...
> 
> ...


): OKAY lets make this clear. I would like Oakleys (would make life easier) but I do not have the nose for it. My nose is flat (sorta) I have an asian nose, I have no bridge, ergo my face is flat as a table you could probably eat and do homework/work off it. ): I know you mean well (i got the feeling from your last few posts) but I'm saying the one you recommended and the whole entire Oakley Asian fit line doesn't fit me. 
Kinda like...

1. I wish I could get a ferrari but they're so expensive...
2. You found me a ferrari real cheap- I can afford it!
3. I tried getting in the ferrari but I realized I'm too obese to fit through the door.


Catch my drift?


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahaha, You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Sundays said:


> I would like Oakleys (would make life easier) but I do not have the nose for it.


if only you had said that instead of "_i would like oakleys but they're too expensive_" 

like i said, good luck on your goggle quest.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> if only you had said that instead of "_i would like oakleys but they're too expensive_"
> 
> like i said, good luck on your goggle quest.
> 
> alasdair




zakljdslakjd you can't just leave before I mention that I mentioned I tried them on and they didn't fit ): 

Now you can leave  Thanks for the attempt at help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

hey, communication is a two way street. i'm adult enough to take responsibility for my 50%. can you say the same of your 50%?



have a great day.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

alasdairm said:


> hey, communication is a two way street. i'm adult enough to take responsibility for my 50%. can you say the same of your 50%?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can my excuse be that I just turned into an "adult" a month ago? :laugh::laugh:
Just kidding 

and you too


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

you definitely gotta try the goggles on. sounds like you'll need a smaller framed goggle (off the top of my head, spy had some smaller framed ones the last time i was in store). then you can order them for cheap online. as an asian, i had to try the asian fit on, honestly didn't feel too much difference but then again i also have a bridge. My sister can fit fingers under her Roxy goggles too, but when you're going that slow, i guess it doesn't matter. I'll ask around friends and see what they use.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

You said you tried the Oakley goggles at Mount Snow.. Are you sure you tried Asian Fit ones? I checked out their shop and they told me they don't carry Asian Fit goggles.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

patongue said:


> you definitely gotta try the goggles on. sounds like you'll need a smaller framed goggle (off the top of my head, spy had some smaller framed ones the last time i was in store). then you can order them for cheap online. as an asian, i had to try the asian fit on, honestly didn't feel too much difference but then again i also have a bridge. My sister can fit fingers under her Roxy goggles too, but when you're going that slow, i guess it doesn't matter. I'll ask around friends and see what they use.


I agree on needing to try them on but considering the fact that I'm limited to certain stores because of my location makes that difficult. The only other times I get to try other brands on is when I'm at the resorts:/ lol and I've tried on the anon majestic which is for smaller faces women and it's the closest fit I've gotten so far but still no luck. And please do ask


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Sleepie said:


> You said you tried the Oakley goggles at Mount Snow.. Are you sure you tried Asian Fit ones? I checked out their shop and they told me they don't carry Asian Fit goggles.


Yessiree I've gone to three different stores and tried them on :/ the store near the lunchroom/main building with the bunch of goggle racks(not the one with anons/shiney cases) but the one stacked with oackleys and smiths had them. I dunno maybe I was lied to? She told me they were Asian fit. They seemed to have more padding than my own? I dunno, I'm going to be heading to Hunter Mtn in a few hours, going to go check out their stores, hopefully they have something that'll fit me


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Sundays said:


> Yessiree I've gone to three different stores and tried them on :/ the store near the lunchroom/main building with the bunch of goggle racks(not the one with anons/shiney cases) but the one stacked with oackleys and smiths had them. I dunno maybe I was lied to? She told me they were Asian fit. They seemed to have more padding than my own? I dunno, I'm going to be heading to Hunter Mtn in a few hours, going to go check out their stores, hopefully they have something that'll fit me


Hmm well then one of us was lied to lol. Anyway I had the same problem as you, I'm an Asian girl with a smallish/medium face & goggles used to slide right down but I got a pair of Oakley Stockholms in Asian Fit and they're great with regards to the nose area. No gap at all.

There are a couple more shops in NYC than just Oakley/Burton/Emilio's.. Paragon, Blades, Panda Sports in Brooklyn, Homage, even EMS.. I think ShreddingBetty was out in Brooklyn too but I'm not sure if they're online-only now. The selection is limited compared to online, but if they have stuff at least you can go check it out in person?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Man i cant imagine goggles sliding down my face..just tighten them?

Then again I wear a helmet, so i have to expand my goggles to full length to fit over the back and its a very tight fit around the helmet and snug on face...maybe thats a solution?  Get a helmet?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I like my Electric EG2s like heaven, not to derail but anyone know where to get lenses for them? I've only seen like the color I already have. = bronze silver


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Sleepie said:


> Hmm well then one of us was lied to lol. Anyway I had the same problem as you, I'm an Asian girl with a smallish/medium face & goggles used to slide right down but I got a pair of Oakley Stockholms in Asian Fit and they're great with regards to the nose area. No gap at all.
> 
> There are a couple more shops in NYC than just Oakley/Burton/Emilio's.. Paragon, Blades, Panda Sports in Brooklyn, Homage, even EMS.. I think ShreddingBetty was out in Brooklyn too but I'm not sure if they're online-only now. The selection is limited compared to online, but if they have stuff at least you can go check it out in person?


I've gone to bsome other stores with the exception of the ones in Brooklyn. They didn't have Asian fit or the ones that might (ie. Spy). :/ I'm going to go back to Oakley since I have tried out all their Asian fits lmfao if nothing I'm just going to plug the gap maybe glue them together LOL..xD I'll definitley be trying outthe stockholms in Asian fit tho hopefully it'll fit


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> Man i cant imagine goggles sliding down my face..just tighten them?
> 
> Then again I wear a helmet, so i have to expand my goggles to full length to fit over the back and its a very tight fit around the helmet and snug on face...maybe thats a solution?  Get a helmet?


Yep I'm definitley getting a helmet but gap is too big to fill lol I've tried push the goggles down to my face in hopes that if I tightened them maybe it would fit xD I'm getting a helmet though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> I like my Electric EG2s like heaven, not to derail but anyone know where to get lenses for them? I've only seen like the color I already have. = bronze silver


When in doubt google and eBay xD! Some goggle lines make lenses turn outto be interchangable between types of goggles sometimes. Check them out  I'll definitley be looking them up too for you as soon as this stupid bus arrives.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Sleepie said:


> Hmm well then one of us was lied to lol. Anyway I had the same problem as you, I'm an Asian girl with a smallish/medium face & goggles used to slide right down but I got a pair of Oakley Stockholms in Asian Fit and they're great with regards to the nose area. No gap at all.
> 
> There are a couple more shops in NYC than just Oakley/Burton/Emilio's.. Paragon, Blades, Panda Sports in Brooklyn, Homage, even EMS.. I think ShreddingBetty was out in Brooklyn too but I'm not sure if they're online-only now. The selection is limited compared to online, but if they have stuff at least you can go check it out in person?


(2nd time quoting this)
Uhm so I just found out a few of those that you named are closed. It's still located on the maps but it's not really there.. I found out from one of the people I was riding with on my way to hunter who worked for Paragon? I think I dunno. But he said that Panda is closed and so is Homage. They still name it for the bus stops that Emilio Skis takes their bus to to pick people up.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

ZEAL SPPX. Period. None better. Insane crazy awesome in any conditions. But you gotta pay.

Do the math, though. A top-shelf pair of Oakley's with a couple of interchangable lenses will cost you nearly as much. But you don't have to change the lenses on Zeals. They change themselves. My biggest problem with them? After spending nearly $250 on goggles, I'm paranoid about scratching them or leaving them behind -- shit I never really cared about with $35 Scotts or Smiths. But the Zeals are so perfect -- optically, non-foggily, fittily (okay, I'm making up words here), that they're worth it. Like sunglasses, you'll go through a few $20 drug-store pairs in a year, but you'll protect a $120 pair of quality specs with your life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Sundays said:


> (2nd time quoting this)
> Uhm so I just found out a few of those that you named are closed. It's still located on the maps but it's not really there.. I found out from one of the people I was riding with on my way to hunter who worked for Paragon? I think I dunno. But he said that Panda is closed and so is Homage. They still name it for the bus stops that Emilio Skis takes their bus to to pick people up.


Panda & Homage are open unless they closed in the past month. I sent some bklyn friends there who got into snowboarding this season and they didn't say anything about the stores being closed. Maybe the person you were talking with confused them for the other 2 that closed somewhat recently, Princeton Ski Shops & New York Pipe Dreams?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Sleepie said:


> Panda & Homage are open unless they closed in the past month. I sent some bklyn friends there who got into snowboarding this season and they didn't say anything about the stores being closed. Maybe the person you were talking with confused them for the other 2 that closed somewhat recently, Princeton Ski Shops & New York Pipe Dreams?


Ski/board shops are kinda going extinct in NYC, what a shame.
Princeton I heard is definitely one of them.  Damn I hate that all these shops are closing. I guess I'll just call before I go. It's possible they mixed up the names or I may have mixed them up.. xD! 

I ended up going to Oakley today to double check all the asian fit lines and apparently they don't have a single asian fit. (yay me) But I ended up going to Burton and I found one that fits me(sort of) Theres a tiny tiny gap but it's workable. I kinda need to tighten the thing to the point where it kinda feels snuggish on my nose but at the same time a little tight? (I think the tight feel might have been because of the burn I got when I went to Hunter yesterday)

Anyways, I'll definitely take your word on it since your friends went there within the last month or so. I'll be heading over to the stores, hopefully sometime soon.  Thanks for the fix in the error.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> ZEAL SPPX. Period. None better. Insane crazy awesome in any conditions. But you gotta pay.
> 
> Do the math, though. A top-shelf pair of Oakley's with a couple of interchangable lenses will cost you nearly as much. But you don't have to change the lenses on Zeals. They change themselves. My biggest problem with them? After spending nearly $250 on goggles, I'm paranoid about scratching them or leaving them behind -- shit I never really cared about with $35 Scotts or Smiths. But the Zeals are so perfect -- optically, non-foggily, fittily (okay, I'm making up words here), that they're worth it. Like sunglasses, you'll go through a few $20 drug-store pairs in a year, but you'll protect a $120 pair of quality specs with your life.


I heard about that company... and OMG LOL I REALLY REALLY want them but what I am afraid of it that they wont fit. Especially those new ones that will be coming out? Transcend GPS? I realize that they are kind of useless but damn who wouldn't want those right? 
Just a question though, you mentioned Zeal SPPX and talked about how awesome it is (which, I totally agree) but are you sure they would fit asians? 

I'm currently on their site and I'm trying to find stores that deal them but apparently I need some sort of account to look?

Awkward question but are you asian cause if you are that would really help me better understand the fit of these goggles.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

WEll up to a point..I got my Oakley Crowbar Carbon on Ebay (new) for $90 with the persimmon lenses, and bought the fire ones later for 70$ at the Oakley store.
You do have to switch them, I carry the other lens with me when I ride, but besides that they work great...The fire is amazingly good in bright light. If it clouds up thou, you have to change it.





surfinsnow said:


> ZEAL SPPX. Period. None better. Insane crazy awesome in any conditions. But you gotta pay.
> 
> Do the math, though. A top-shelf pair of Oakley's with a couple of interchangable lenses will cost you nearly as much. But you don't have to change the lenses on Zeals. They change themselves. My biggest problem with them? After spending nearly $250 on goggles, I'm paranoid about scratching them or leaving them behind -- shit I never really cared about with $35 Scotts or Smiths. But the Zeals are so perfect -- optically, non-foggily, fittily (okay, I'm making up words here), that they're worth it. Like sunglasses, you'll go through a few $20 drug-store pairs in a year, but you'll protect a $120 pair of quality specs with your life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

pawlo said:


> WEll up to a point..I got my Oakley Crowbar Carbon on Ebay (new) for $90 with the persimmon lenses, and bought the fire ones later for 70$ at the Oakley store.
> You do have to switch them, I carry the other lens with me when I ride, but besides that they work great...The fire is amazingly good in bright light. If it clouds up thou, you have to change it.


Yeah, I could probably save money buying a google that allows interchangeable lenses but have you seen zeal? Apparently you can't scratch off the fog protection or something like that. It seems like in the long run it would save but at the same time, I don't know if I can trust it. 

I mean when it comes to reg. goggles I'd like to save but damn the zeal GPS they're coming out with next season is just something to go gaga over. 


I actually have no idea what I want. If Zeals don't fit me I guess I'll probably end up with some Anons (kinda found one that fits me best, not perfect, but best).

Even if you're not looking for new goggles the commercial for the new zeals is so awesome xD.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, the GPS one look very cool...but I don't have that need right now..got the season pass...I want a new board  Great lenses for sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

pawlo said:


> Yes, the GPS one look very cool...but I don't have that need right now..got the season pass...I want a new board  Great lenses for sure.


I'm jealous, I want to buy my season pass but I can't because I don't even know where I'm going to be next year >_<;


----------



## patongue (Feb 26, 2010)

My friend got back to me. she uses kids goggles, which make sense for a smaller face like hers. hope it helps.
no brand preference or asian fit.


----------

